# Können Köder Menschen beissen?



## Guppy-Lilly (22. Juni 2010)

Also Regenwürmer nicht, das ist klar. 

Aber letzte Woche hat ein Anglerkollege am Meer mir gesagt, dass Seeringelwürmer mit ihren spitzen Mundwerkzeugen auch ganz schön in Menschenfinger kneifen können. Er meinte das todernst. Da ich nur mit Wattwürmern angle, konnte ich dies bisher nicht austesten.

Heute waren wir am Forellenp... und da meinte einer, dass Mehlwürmer einen beissen können. Da war ich mir aber nid sicher, ob der mich nicht veräppeln wollte. 

Aber wer weiß?

Weiß jemand, ob dieses oder anderes Köder-Insekten-Viehzeugs wirklich beissen kann? Vor allem nicht nur in grobe Anglerhände, sondern z.B. in zarte mitangelnde  Kinderhändchen?

Danke!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*

Seeringelwürmer können dich sehr wohl "beißen", heißen ja auch nicht zum Spaß "Kneifer", allerdings ist da beim ersten Mal der Schreck meist größer als der Schmerz!
Der Wurm sieht zwar mit seiner Zange erstmal etwas unheimlich aus, kommt aber nicht mal durch die Haut!
Von bissigen Mehlwürmern oder anderen kinderfressenden Ködern hab' ich noch nichts gehört, angle aber auch kaum mit streunenden Hunden, Hornissen usw.#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*

Ja,sie können.
Verletzungen wird es wohl keine geben,aber der Überraschungseffekt ist schon da.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*

Das ist ein Köder der ganz übel beißen kann:
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...ßes_Heupferd.JPG&filetimestamp=20080807154354
Dieses Tierchen schaffen es einem die Hand zu zerschnibbeln, ohne dass man auch nur das geringste spürt.
Die Wunde ist in der Regel absolut nicht tief, aber blutet wie die abgestochene Sau, ganz übel.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das ist ein Köder der ganz übel beißen kann:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Heuschrecke,_Gro%C3%9Fes_Heupferd.JPG&filetimestamp=20080807154354
> Dieses Tierchen schaffen es einem die Hand zu zerschnibbeln, ohne dass man auch nur das geringste spürt.
> Die Wunde ist in der Regel absolut nicht tief, aber blutet wie die abgestochene Sau, ganz übel.


 


Betrifft das eine besondere Spezies?
Habe von den Tierchen keine Ahnung,aber schon hunderte
ähnlich aussehender gefangen ohne das was passiert ist.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das ist ein Köder der ganz übel beißen kann:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Heuschrecke,_Gro%C3%9Fes_Heupferd.JPG&filetimestamp=20080807154354
> Dieses Tierchen schaffen es einem die Hand zu zerschnibbeln, ohne dass man auch nur das geringste spürt.
> Die Wunde ist in der Regel absolut nicht tief, aber blutet wie die abgestochene Sau, ganz übel.



Nö, kein Köder, steht unter Naturschutz. Und man merkt sehr wohl wenn die zubeißen. Bei uns heißen die Umgangssprachlich auch " Warzenbeißer ". Früher hat man die Viecher gefangen und sich die Warzen an der Hand abbeißen lassen. Angeblich sind die Warzen dann nicht mehr wiedergekommen.

Edit: Stimmt nich, hab´s verwechselt. Warzenbeißer und Heupferd ist zweierlei. Doch Köder.


----------



## BigEarn (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*

Weitere äusserst aggressive Köder sind die Caddisfliege und die gemeine Goldkopfnymphe |znaika:


----------



## BigEarn (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Deine "Fliegen-Links" führen irgendwie ins Nirwana...



bei mir funktionieren sie |kopfkrat


----------



## daci7 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*

Der hier http://www.scraegi.ch/puzzle/krebs.jpg kann auch ganz gut kneifen  gehört aber in südlichen Ländern zu meinen Lieblingsködern.


----------



## schlotterschätt (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Der hier http://www.scraegi.ch/puzzle/krebs.jpg kann auch ganz gut kneifen  gehört aber in südlichen Ländern zu meinen Lieblingsködern.



Warum denn in die Ferne schweifen 

MfG  Schlotterschätt  #h


----------



## Guppy-Lilly (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*

Danke für die Antworten!

Ich habe gestern zum ersten Mal mit Mehlwürmern geangelt, und ich muss sagen, das ist das hässlichste und fieseste, was ich je erlebt habe. Wie die sich auf ihren Krüppelsbeinchen wegziehen und sich winden und einen versuchen in die Hand zu zwicken. Ich dachte ich bilde es mir ein, aber dann war es wohl doch so dass die zwicken. Außer Seeringelwurm und Mehlwurm habe ich schon alle "wurmigen" Köder in der Hand gehabt und finde die sehr "sympathisch", ich weiß sogar wie ein Wattwurm schmeckt. Aber nie wieder Mehlwurm.


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*

Wollhandkrabben wenn man die im falschen Zustand anködern will ....


----------



## boot (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*



Guppy-Lilly schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten!
> 
> Ich habe gestern zum ersten Mal mit Mehlwürmern geangelt, und ich muss sagen, das ist das hässlichste und fieseste, was ich je erlebt habe. Wie die sich auf ihren Krüppelsbeinchen wegziehen und sich winden und einen versuchen in die Hand zu zwicken. Ich dachte ich bilde es mir ein, aber dann war es wohl doch so dass die zwicken. Außer Seeringelwurm und Mehlwurm habe ich schon alle "wurmigen" Köder in der Hand gehabt und finde die sehr "sympathisch", ich weiß sogar wie ein Wattwurm schmeckt. Aber nie wieder Mehlwurm.


 *Aber du bist dir sicher das es ein Wattwurm war|supergri|supergri.lg*


----------



## snorreausflake (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*

Blutegel "beißen" auch, allerdings sind das glaub keine legalen Köder|rolleyes


----------



## rob (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*

das war wohl so ein ausruf, "wat für n wurm":q:q


----------



## boot (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*

Blutegel sind auch gute Barsch und Zander köder


----------



## hecht 01 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*

holzwürmer können glaub ich auch ganz schön zwicken


----------



## Guppy-Lilly (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*



boot schrieb:


> *Aber du bist dir sicher das es ein Wattwurm war|supergri|supergri.lg*




Ja, ziemlich sicher. Ich habe an einem aufgeplatzten Wattwurm geleckt vor einigen Jahren. Hört sich beschränkt an aber so bin ich halt....  Mein Freund hat fast gekotzt. Er schmeckt nach Sand, Salz und Wasser. Ist doch nur ne Tube die mit Sand und Wasser gefüllt ist. Er frisst Sand und kackt Sand wieder aus, also nicht mal wirklich eklig. Ich mag Wattwürmer. Ich ess natürlich keine, war nur Neugierde, was ich den Fischen da vorsetze. Aber manche Menschen essen ja auch Grillen und son Zeugs. Naj, der Wattwurm hat mich zumindest nicht gebissen. )


----------



## vlsk (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*

Mein Abend ist gerettet, jetzt bekomm ich die ganze Nacht das Bild nicht mehr aus dem Kopf 

Trotzdem Respekt ^^


----------



## snorreausflake (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Doch, ich kenne einige, die Blutegel (Pferdeegel) regelmäßig zum Wallerfischen anködern.


Ja kenn ich auch und auch viele die lebendige Köfis nehmen, trotzdem nicht legal


----------



## boot (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*

Alle Achtung am Wattwurm lecken,naja da bleibe ich lieber bei Austern und Mies Muscheln.


----------



## Guppy-Lilly (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*

Austern!

Das ist ein guter Vergleich.

Austern und Wattwurm schmecken wirklich gleich. Hab beides probiert und beides hat mich nicht aus den Socken gehauen.
So gesehen wären Austern ein recht teuer Köder und Wattwurm eine günstige Feinkostalternative. Austern finde ich dermaßen wichtig in der Ernährung wie Bratwurst mit Blattgold.... wers braucht!  :k


----------



## firemirl (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*

Aber so schlimm ist das alles nicht.
Wer schonmal ein richtiges Survival-Training gemacht hat, ich meine ein wirklich richtiges und nicht diese Städter-Geschichten, weiß wie gut oder schlecht das ein oder andere Insekt oder anderes Getier schmecken kann.
So sind z.B. gewaschene und geröstete Tauis gar nicht so schlecht.
Und wer's kann, kann mit dem vertilgen von Insekten sogar nen guten Euro nebenbei machen. Wette gefällig ? :q


----------



## Traveangler (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*

Der einzige Köder der wirklich richtig zubeissen kann wird hier diskutiert....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136274


----------



## Guppy-Lilly (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*

Also meinen Hund bekommt der Waller nicht runter.  

Also ich würde mich im Busch versuchen von Pilzen zu ernähren. Kollegen in Russland haben auf einer längeren Jagdtour auch Insekten und Würmer gegessen, die haben die aber plattgehauen und in ein Blatt eingewickelt und dann ganz geschluckt, dann war es auch nicht so ekelig.


----------



## Petterson (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Ja kenn ich auch und auch viele die lebendige Köfis nehmen, trotzdem nicht legal


 
Kommt drauf an!
Wenn Du tatsächlich in nem Wiesengraben Blutegel findest: als Köder illegal!
In der Apotheke gekauft (als "medizinische Blutegel", gibt`s dann i.d.R. auch ne Herkunftsbestätigung dazu): sauteuer aber legal.
Mein Tackledealer hat ne Bezugsquelle für die Tierchen als Futtermittel, ist 1. billiger als Apotheke und 2. auch legal (hat mir damals glaub ich auch einen Wisch mitgegeben, der die Herkunft aus Zuchtbetrieb bestätigte).

Gebissen haben sie mich nicht, aber ich hab sie auch nicht durch überflüssig langen Hautkontakt zum essen eingeladen.


----------



## Knispel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*

Also wenn ich auf die Idee kommen würde, eine meiner Vogelspinnen als Köder benutzen zu wollen, müsst ich bei einigen Arten schon höllisch aufpassen....


----------



## Doc Plato (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Also wenn ich auf die Idee kommen würde, eine meiner Vogelspinnen als Köder benutzen zu wollen, müsst ich bei einigen Arten schon höllisch aufpassen....



Hehe.. und die Theraphosa b. fängt Dir nicht nur nen Waller, sondern verdaut dir ihn schon vor


----------



## Knispel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Hehe.. und die Theraphosa b. fängt Dir nicht nur nen Waller, sondern verdaut dir ihn schon vor


 
Da geb ich Dir Recht, meine _blondi_ schafft das mit links, die frisst auch kleine Mäuse ...|bigeyes ,da wird sie mit einen 2 m Fisch doch wohl locker fertig |evil::c


----------



## Boedchen (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Können Köder Menschen beissen?*



Guppy-Lilly schrieb:


> Ja, ziemlich sicher. Ich habe an einem aufgeplatzten Wattwurm geleckt vor einigen Jahren. Hört sich beschränkt an aber so bin ich halt....  Mein Freund hat fast gekotzt. Er schmeckt nach Sand, Salz und Wasser. Ist doch nur ne Tube die mit Sand und Wasser gefüllt ist. Er frisst Sand und kackt Sand wieder aus, also nicht mal wirklich eklig. Ich mag Wattwürmer. Ich ess natürlich keine, war nur Neugierde, was ich den Fischen da vorsetze. Aber manche Menschen essen ja auch Grillen und son Zeugs. Naj, der Wattwurm hat mich zumindest nicht gebissen. )



Der Watt nen Wurm hat einen guten Jodgehalt und daher auch sein "leckerer" Geruch nach 1 Tag in der Sonne :v
Desweiteren giebt es "alte" überlieferungen wonach ein gedrückter Wattwurm Kleine Wunden "DESINFIZIEREN" kann.
ABER: Das hat mit der Wunde hat mir so´n Ollet Nordlichtechen beim Wattwurmsuchen erzählt, ich halte da mehr von Pflastern ect. 
Übrigens haben Grosse Seeringelwürmer sehr wohl die kraft durch die Fingerhaut zu beissen, mir selbst passiert, allerdings bildet dies die ausnahme und seit dem Bekommen die die Hackenspitze als erstes genau dazwischen gedrückt #6
Rache ist süss und vergeht nicht :k


----------

